# In your opinion: What is the "worst" dog food(s), & the "best"?



## TheAgilitySheltie (Jan 16, 2013)

*In your opinion: What is the "worst" dog food(s), & the "best"?*

Worst:
Either Ol'roy, Kibbles'n'Bits, or Alpo

Best:
Annamaet, Dr.Tims, Farmina, Fromm, & Orjien


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i don't think there is a "best" rather one that works for your dog the best.

and as far as the worst, i look at recalls as well as ingredients, having nearly lost a dog to the diamond mess. a mess they tried to cover up for several weeks.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Personally, I think you need to look at recall history, then ingredients to choose a food. After that it's up to the dog. The best food is the one your dog eats, is healthy on and looks good. You may have to go "up and down" the spectrum of dog food "quality" to find the one (or variety of ones) that work for your dog and that you feel "good" feeding.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

For me, it really just depends on what the dog does best on. I have seen dogs do well on Pedigree that couldn't do things like Canidae and Blue. It really does come down to the dog. Now, there are some foods and treats that I am more hesitant to try out because of recall issues and the fact that I don't know who makes it or where, but I just avoid those and stick with what works for my Baxter.


----------



## MarkFromSea (Oct 12, 2014)

I have to agree with, "it's what's best for your particular dog."
Mine is a 5 pound 11-13 year old yorkie with bad teeth. Orijen and Fromm didn't work for him. I'm not sure if it was the flavors or the size of the kibble. He just wasn't interested in eating it on a regular basis. Farmina was not user friendly to try, couldn't get samples from the company. We just started using Wellness Toy Breed Complete Health Senior Deboned Chicken & Oatmeal Recipe Dry Dog Food yesterday after an exhaustive search. For my lil ole fart, I'm hoping this will be the best! Time will tell!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

MarkFromSea said:


> I have to agree with, "it's what's best for your particular dog."
> Mine is a 5 pound 11-13 year old yorkie with bad teeth. Orijen and Fromm didn't work for him. I'm not sure if it was the flavors or the size of the kibble. He just wasn't interested in eating it on a regular basis. Farmina was not user friendly to try, couldn't get samples from the company. We just started using Wellness Toy Breed Complete Health Senior Deboned Chicken & Oatmeal Recipe Dry Dog Food yesterday after an exhaustive search. For my lil ole fart, I'm hoping this will be the best! Time will tell!


I hope you find something that works!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

You definitely need to feed what works best for your particular dog. I have 3 dogs on three different kibbles. My boxer does best on TOTW Pacific Stream. He needs grain free, no peas, moderate protein, moderate fat to avoid loose poo. The super high protein kibbles make him sick. My allergy westie/maltese mix does best on Back to Basics Hi Protein Pork (she also does okay on BTB Open Range). She is allergic to LOTS of things, and this kibble is free of all of her allergens (no grains, chicken/turkey, eggs, alfalfa, potatoes). My rescue toy poodle can eat anything, but his favorite is Now Grain Free Small Breed. It's tiny kibble size and unusual shape appeals to him, especially since he's missing a few teeth. I'd love to feed all of my dogs the same kibble, but alas, it's not to be...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Imo, an all meat, only meat diet. Deficient in everything that even low grade feed store feeds are low in


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think a raw diet is best but I know a lot won't feed it. For kibble, I recommend dr Tims, Farmina, Annamaet and if cost is an issue, Fromm. No recalls. I also recommend The Honest Kitchen. Yes, a recall last year to parsley but it's not a concern for me. 

I recommend all feed a few different types & brands of good.


----------



## MarkFromSea (Oct 12, 2014)

NutroGeoff said:


> I hope you find something that works!


He's not eating as much as he's supposed to quite yet but he's eating. He actually chews this toy kibble, Orijen and Fromm he just swallowed whole. Another one we had luck with for a year was Nutro Natural Choice Toy Senior, this Wellness Toy Senior is a step up from that I believe. Our local Petco dropped the Nutro and it was harder to locate locally. If this Wellness works out, chewy.com is where I'll head,,,possible... I'd have to buy 4 bags to get shipping included. At half a cup a day, might be a year's worth.. ! LOL


----------



## MarkFromSea (Oct 12, 2014)

Ole Roy has got to be the worst with a 1 star rating at dogfoodadvisor and the mystery meat element indicated in that review. "ROADKILL!" Tried to post a link to it a few days ago here, my comment didn't hit the board. You'll have to look for yourself.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've had my dogs on a PMR diet for 7-1/2 years now. Perfect. Very happy. 
However, if I fed kibble, it would be, without a doubt Farmina. Dehydrated meat instead of meals, no GMO's, made in their own facilities, no added peas/lentil to increase the protein. No recalls. Reasonably priced. Ziwipeak would be another, I'd probably mix Farmina and Ziwipeak with a raw bone of some type now and then to be honest.
Even if it meant I had to live in my car, I'd never, ever feed, Ol Roy, Alpo, or Pedigree.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with "what your dog does best on" is the best food for your dog. I have 4 dogs and right now, they are all on something different! 

Orijen, adana, nature's Logic, Nature's Variety, all were major flops for all 4 of them. 

Echo does best on Fromm Salmon Tunalini. I may not even "rotate" her to anything, because honestly, I think she and I both are tired of the tummy roller coaster with rotation. Especially anything beef. Major butt blowouts! 
Darby is on Precise Senior, but I am going to try her on the Fromm because she is itching quite bad and chewing her front and back legs. 
Jack... Dear Jack. He's speshul. His belly can hardly handle anything "better" than Ideal Balance or Purina Beyond. He also gets cannon butt on the higher end stuff (just tried to get him on Precise Holistic and that was a major flop). The high protein/fat foods just send him spiraling into misery, diarrhea, weightloss, and tummy pain. 
For me, the holistic/fancy food that the "experts" on the internet say are best are the worst foods. 

Cookie was just dxd with megaesophagus and esophagitis from eating kibble. So, she's on several varieties of canned food and doing great. Her breathing has improved as well, because she was retrograde aspirating kibble up into her sinus cavity! So all kibble is the worst food for her.

I see other people on forums struggling and adding pumpkin or yogurt, or acidophilus, or digestive enzymes just desperately trying to get firm stools. Listen to your dog! I did the same thing and no matter how much fancy stuff you add to it, the dog is just not meant to be on a food like that. 

JMO after 20 years of dogs.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I rant enjoy hearing about dogs doing well on products I am not as familiar with. I don't go into stores that sell mat of those brands so it's nice to hear a bit about them


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

Best is Farmina N&D by far. I have used 20 bags at this point and its the best no question.


----------



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

The worst is simple. Anyone sold at the big box stores made by big corporations that do nothing but outsource their ingredients and bribe Vetenarians to push their product. Science Diet is a good example of that.. The best IMO is Orijen/Acana, Fromm, GO! and NOW! by Petcurean. For canned it's simple. Fromm and GO!


----------



## mdinno (Nov 2, 2014)

A&W said:


> Best is Farmina N&D by far. I have used 20 bags at this point and its the best no question.


I agree. I retract my post by since finding out Champion sold out. Farmina is the best followed by Fromm and Petcurean GO! IMO.


----------



## ButtersPupp (Apr 6, 2015)

How is the Honest Kitchen? I saw this Pet Food review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCdROTAsBTw. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My personal experience with this food is very limited due to none of my pups being willing to eat it (not even my "Mikey", chow hound), but I know of people who swear by it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Celt said:


> My personal experience with this food is very limited due to none of my pups being willing to eat it (not even my "Mikey", chow hound), but I know of people who swear by it.


I've fed this to 8 dogs, I think and never had one who didn't love it!


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Both of my dogs loved it when I fed it to them. I don't feed it now because most of their formulas has flaxseed, to which my Pug is intolerant. And the formula without flaxseed is too high in protein. Otherwise IMO a great food.


----------

